# Calvados Drinkers?



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Came across a link for Cigar in a Bottle somewhere this afternoon, I'm new to the hobby so this was new to me. I'm intrigued as much by the Calvados as the cigar, I had also never heard of Calvados before either.

Are there any Calvados drinkers here that could recommend a bottle to pick up as an introduction?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## mc185 (Nov 7, 2005)

I have also been interested in trying some calvados. Busnel, Coeur de lion (Christian Drouin), Boulard, and Pere Magliore are some of the top brands. I have only seen Daron XO locally which also sounds good. Most people recommend Busnel Hors d' Age 12 years old or something by Christian Drouin (VSOP or older), both cost about $50. I read that some of the older calvados loses to much of its apple flavor and begins to taste like cognac, so its best to try something middle of the road.


----------



## kkc (Jul 11, 2006)

I've used calvados in cooking; as a marinade for Salmon, and also in Crepes Normandy which is an apple crepes with a sauce of calvados, butter and brown sugar. :dr I lived in Brussels, Belgium, for two years and calvados is used alot in Belgian cusine. Never thought about actually drinking it, though.


----------

